# Vostok - Help Required



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi All, I have a Vostok diver watch (the one with the picture of the diver on) that I would like to open up as it seems to be running quite fast and I thought I might be able to regulate it myself.

However, I cannot see the way that the back comes off. Is it to do with the 2 holes that are at either end of the watch? Do I have to put something in there to lever it open? If so what is the best thing to use? Bear in mind that I have already used a cheap strap changing tool to try and lever it and promptly broke the tool!

Many thanks in advance for any help.

Mark


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The back of the watch is held down by a screw-down retaining ring (identified by the six square notches). This unscrews anti-clockwise. Once the retaining ring is removed the back simply lifts off by easing it open from one of the holes at 12 O'Clock or 6 O'Clock.

It's a bit dark to take photos now but I'll try if you need a pic to illustrate what I mean.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Does the back look like this?



If so you'll need a tool that will fit in two opposite slots. I use a pair of long (needle) nosed pliers, with the ends ground down a bit, so that they're flatter

Hold the watch in the palm of your left hand and carefully and slowly undo the ring until it comes away from the case. You then need to pry the caseback free, (carefully!) and you'll see the movement and the adjuster.

Be careful.... often, IME, running fast means that the hairspring has collapsed a bit, so that two coils are stuck together, effectively shortening the spring and thus increasing the beat speed. Check for this before adjusting.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's a quick'n'dirty shot of one of mine with the back removed. I left the retaining ring upside down in the photo so you can't see the notches (see Chris' photo) but I hope it gives you the right idea about how the back comes off


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks guys!!! Much appreciated! I just used an ordinary caseback remover to take the ring off and it came off a treat!

It's easy when you know how!

Mark


----------

